# What to grill?



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm staring at some lame looking chicken breasts and thinking, what the hell can I make?
  Grilled chicken quesadillas :!: 
I used SBR, cut with a.c. vinegar & mustard, grilled the chicken, chopped and chopped it up. I added that to the tortillas, along with cheddar cheese, provolone, some smoked cheddar I made a while back( is it me or does smoked cheese last a long time in the fridge before turning green & fuzzy  ), and some salsa.
Used the new Grill Wipes( which worked great!) I also coated them with EVOO.
Almost forgot, threw a dry chunk of Mesquite in the smoker box for extra flavor.
They tasted great :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 28, 2006)

Man Puff-Daddy... that looked really good. :!: 
I'm looking at being too lazy to cook anything tonight.#-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 28, 2006)

Well thats a great way to turn an ordinary meal into a feast!  =D>  Way to go Puffy boy!


----------



## Finney (Jun 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Man Puff-Daddy... that looked really good. :!:
> *I'm looking at being too lazy to cook anything tonight*.#-o



Okay, I broke down and nuked some brisket from the Boone Hall comp.
Good stuff.  Stupid judges.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do they know anyway! Send some to me Chrissy, I'll let you know how good it is!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm    I even came up with that , man  :tired:
It was really tasty and different, thanks brother men :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 28, 2006)

That does look good Lil' Poofie!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> That does look good Lil' Poofie!


Little what? Did she tell you???


----------



## Griff (Jun 28, 2006)

Good job Puff. That looks tasty.

Griff


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 28, 2006)

Man,  that looks good.   =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 28, 2006)

Good job PuffMeister!!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks good puff.

Chris


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2006)

Man, I'd eat me some of that !
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 29, 2006)

looks great!!! =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice job. The grill fajitas are a nice touch.Looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks to everybody :grin: 


GO TIGER'S =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

